# Red Spot on Fish (Worse)



## <3~Pleco~<3

Okay, so you guys probably remember my post about the fish with the red spot that looked like he had rubbed a scale off. That was all fine after two days. The melafix cured it.
But now I am noticing more fish with it, and one is really bad. I don't know if its the same thing or not.
So now I am worried, because this may or may not be just injured fish. This could be a spreading bacterial infection, that is spreading quickly.

The one really bad fish looks like he has a huge bloody wound on his side (no other fish has this) I got some pics that I will post as soon as I find the wire I need. Again, I don't know if this is connected to the scrape like red things I have been seeing on other fish. It may be the same but super infected....

I did about a 25% water change yesterday when I noticed the huge wound on the fish. I have been dosing the tank with melafix (this is the second day of treatment)
Anything else I should do, or watch out for?
Any ideas as to what is going on in my tank?

Any help would be really appreciated as I am now paranoid about all my fish. And sorry about the long post.


----------



## Guest

hey pleco,

you might wanna look into this.

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080425013345AAr8KH3


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3

Thanks Zakk, yeah the one seems like it could be Columnaris. It does have some sort of white-ish thing in the middle. But again, I'm not sure. I'll eventually post some pics. That will probably help.


----------



## Guest

if it is columinaris, well you need tetracyclin. dose the tank, pull out the infected fish. do a HUGE water change. if all else fails, you will need to break down the tank, wash it out with bleach, including the gravel, net etc etc and start over again. post a pic that would be the best thing to do.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3

The thing is, whenever I look at pics of Columinaris, it doesn't resemble what my fish has.... but ill post the pics.... when i find that cord......
I hope everything will be fine....

What causes Columinaris anyways?


----------



## Guest

My understanding is that its a bacteria of some sort. The last time i had an out break was when i had swordtails. Damn near wiped my tank out. Thing with this is that it kills fast and hard. I lost 12 fish in a period of four to five days.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3

Arggg this sucks!

What did I do wrong to end up with this craziness?!


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3

Okay so I got the pics uploaded. What do you guys think?


























Sorry the pics are so bad, i couldn't get a clear shot, cause the fish kept darting away from the camera.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3

Okay, so the spot looks a little better, but im pretty sure something is going around. I'm noticing more of my barbs with red marks, but nothing as bad as the one.....
I'm stressed over it, because I don't know what to do. The more paranoid I get about it, the more things I end up thinking are going wrong.....
Ugh, I love the fish hobby, but sometimes I just want to smash the tanks....lol jk


----------

